# My down and dirty installation



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Now that all my billing problems with XM appear to be behind me I got around to doing a more permanent installation. While I was at it I included another item that I received recently from Woot.com. Both are shown in the attached and both can be listened to at the same time. Sometimes it's nice to have background music behind my talk shows.  Both units go into a "Y" adaptor which feeds my cassette adaptor. Works very well. I can balance the sound quickly by adjusting the volume of the Rio.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nice install, Richard. I take it you were never able to get an aux in adaptor for your car or make one?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

You take correctly.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Looks Nice


----------

